# Quality tool



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Rhett makes some fine plane blades, I used one in a wood plane last year. I might have to order some more  .


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Hope your students enjoy the planes and blades. You have the last ash wood plane and kit to leave my shop.


----------

